# COVID Poll: Are you attending or deferring?



## Chris W (Jun 1, 2020)

In these crazy times... If you've been accepted to a program what are your plans? Please respond with you reasons below.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 1, 2020)

Remember to respond to the thread stating what you chose and why.


----------



## sarahkwUT (Jun 2, 2020)

I've decided to attend LMU virtually for the fall semester, had my advising appointment today. The logistics of moving from NC to CA were starting to get incredibly complex - and they're complex without the added bonus of COVID-19. Trouble finding a house, trouble getting a firm commitment from a moving or POD company... It just makes sense at this point to stay put, continue working my FT job, and taking my classes virtually. I'll come out and visit September/October to find a place, then make the move after Christmas.


----------



## Memz (Jun 3, 2020)

I'll be starting at Columbia, with at least the beginning of the semester online. Not ideal, but it is what it is!


----------



## itsallhappening (Jun 3, 2020)

I actually ended up accepting an offer from CSUN, which... last year me did NOT expect, haha! They've been GREAT about communicating what the fall will entail, and classes will be online. I was able to talk to a professor, an alum and a current student about it and they were all incredibly positive and reassuring. Because the classes in the program are at night, I can keep my job - which is something I wouldn't have been able to do with the other programs (and right now with the unemployment situation being what it is, I'm so, so thankful to be employed). I'm also not mad at the cost of tuition - I'm much more wary of taking on massive student loans at the moment. I was super bummed to turn down NYU (dream program!!!) but I was really frustrated and disappointed with how they were handling communicating about Covid/contingency plans. I'm still on the waitlist for USC (and have not heard from UCLA, who now claims they have "rolling admissions") so my decision is subject to change, but I am honestly feeling really content with my decision.


----------

